# SUPER SCORE years of wood



## Nico1986 (Oct 29, 2013)

After 20-30 calls and emails to tree service companies was able to get a grapple truck load for FREE delivered to my house. Was so excited started to cut to size have small stack working now hoping to get all cut to size before it gets to cold so it's ready for spring splitting. First time ever doing this I suggest all that can handle such a big load in there yard to try it can't beat it the owner was more than happy to drop off and has already offered more I will be taking one more load in a week and probably another come spring time. My father in law heats his house with a stove but has a small yard so he couldn't get a delivery but I'm getting enough for the both of us he has the equipment to process everything so gonna process everything at my house and bring finish product to him he lives close to me. I gave the driver a $20 for lunch or some drinks he was very happy. For anyone in Long Island New York give this guy a call he has so much he needs to get rid of hope someone can get a load like I did and heat there house. I live in Suffolk county not sure how far he goes but he's located in patchouge good luck all. (631) 291-7010 ask for Dave he's an ex navy guy very nice. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
  Also anyone have some tips on streamlining this process


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow ..! thats awesome Nico, good for you and Pops !


----------



## toddnic (Oct 29, 2013)

Time for some cutting, splitting, and stacking


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes maybe to much cutting hopefully will have it all cut to size in couple weeks can't wait to see it all stacked next year


----------



## wazzu (Oct 29, 2013)

My god, I'm jealous. Try asking some tree service out here for wood. They say "yup we got wood for $250 a cord".


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 29, 2013)

wazzu said:


> My god, I'm jealous. Try asking some tree service out here for wood. They say "yup we got wood for $250 a cord".


Where do u live ?I literally emailed and called over 20 places lots said no or wanted money I was determined to find someone that would drop for free. Took about 3-4 hours within a weeks time but well worth the time. I have about 21/2 cords seasoned now only have a fireplace but getting a insert later this month so I'm happy to be getting ahead on wood now.


----------



## AmarilloSlim (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like you have a few hollow logs in the pile. Free and delivered grapple Load would never happen in these parts. Nice score!


----------



## wazzu (Oct 29, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> Where do u live ?I literally emailed and called over 20 places lots said no or wanted money I was determined to find someone that would drop for free. Took about 3-4 hours within a weeks time but well worth the time. I have about 21/2 cords seasoned now only have a fireplace but getting a insert later this month so I'm happy to be getting ahead on wood now.


Nobody gives away firewood in the west to my knowledge. Perhaps in Seattle or Portland where there is a high volume of trees being cut in the cities. Firewood is just too hard to come by here in the moderately urban areas. I have to drive about 60-70 miles one way for firewood. That is just the way it is out here I guess.


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes there is two logs with a bit of rot. Wow that is crazy to travel that far for wood is it cost effective at that point. Do u burn to heat or just ambiance. I would have thought that out west there would be more wood at the ready to be had.


----------



## paul bunion (Oct 29, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> Also anyone have some tips on streamlining this process


 
Welcome to the club.   Looks like a lot of oak and is that first log mullberry?  I wouldn't fret about the hollow logs or rot.  Its not like you paid for it.

You will figure out a system that works for you real quick.   Couple things I would suggest are getting a peavy or cant hook if you dont have one allready.  It will help you roll the big logs around.   Also a plain old 5' pry bar is magic for peeling and prying those logs apart.  Other thing you should think of doing with the next load is getting the wood put up on stringers.   Have him lay some of the smaller logs perpendicular before putting down the big ones. (I have a bunch of 2" black iron sprinkler pipe that I use.  Logs slide real nice on iron.)   On stringers they are up in the air and nice and easy to work with.   You can make clean sliced rounds with no rolling. (It looks like it is going to suck rolling that first log over.)   Having 3 or 4 stringers allows you to cut a lot more of the log and still have it elevated.  And if you have the space just have him lay it all out flat,  no need to pry and pull it apart yourself.


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm not worries about a little rot at all. It looks to me like most oak and some maple but no expert. I have pry bars and they help a ton. Next time the guy comes and drops of a load I will have him drop the a bit more orderly so it's easier on me. I've only cut a couple so far to size and has been pain to roll  them, if I could have them off the ground like u said it would make life that much easier. I need to figure a better way to measure out the 16"-18" cuts takes forever to do with measuring tape and knife to notch it  any ideas


----------



## paul bunion (Oct 29, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> Yeah I'm not worries about a little rot at all. It looks to me like most oak and some maple but no expert. I have pry bars and they help a ton. Next time the guy comes and drops of a load I will have him drop the a bit more orderly so it's easier on me. I've only cut a couple so far to size and has been pain to roll  them, if I could have them off the ground like u said it would make life that much easier. I need to figure a better way to measure out the 16"-18" cuts takes forever to do with measuring tape and knife to notch it  any ideas


 
There are a myriad of ways to measure cuts.  I use a 16" piece of 1x scrap and a hatchet. It is one step up from what you are doing. Goes pretty quick.  Doesn't matter if you ding the scrap wood.   I also start at the big end so the odd piece is smaller in diameter.  Some guys just know the mark on their bar and measure it from that.


----------



## mustash29 (Oct 29, 2013)

You just got 7-800 worth for free.  *Buy some chaps & whatever other safety gear you don't have already.*

Measure your saw and learn it.  My bar is 18 but the rear bar nut is 20.  I just turn the saw 90 deg, eyeball, turn back, cut.  Just make sure you are doing so when the chain is stopped.

I have a winch on my truck & Jeep.  Pull a couple logs 1/2 way off the pile, cut, split & stack.  Repeat.

Lawn cart or dual wheel wheel barrow = priceless.

Hyd splitter = allmost a required item.

Lay a tarp down when you split.  If you have a nice lawn area it will help to keep it that way.  You can easily pick through the crumbs and keep the nicer stuff for kindling, toss it into a bonfire pile, etc.  Bark goes on the compost pile or gets hummed out into the woods.

Stack the nice stuff.  Pile the uglies on a different pile.  Bug infested stuff goes on the bonfire pile.

When splitting, if you find an army of carpenter ants, a quick blast of break cleaner drops them in their tracks, really fast.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, I'd take that all day long.
Plenty of room here, but no way would anyone drop wood free.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I just cut a dowel 16 inches and walk down the log making a chalk mark, takes a minute.


----------



## Soundchasm (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, super cool!  As has been said previously, be careful rolling those things off the pile.  I've read that historically that is one of the most dangerous jobs around when the pile gets huge.


----------



## Charles1981 (Oct 30, 2013)

awesome. I wish that much would last me years . Looks like 4 months worth or so though.


----------



## Bacffin (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice Score.  I buy my logs by the grapple load (6-8 cord).  It takes me about 3 months to process, somewhere around 150 man hours at a slow and steady pace.  Just find your groove 

Good Luck,
Bruce


----------



## Macpolski (Oct 30, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> You will figure out a system that works for you real quick.   Couple things I would suggest are getting a peavy or cant hook if you dont have one allready.  It will help you roll the big logs around.   Also a plain old 5' pry bar is magic for peeling and prying those logs apart.  Other thing you should think of doing with the next load is getting the wood put up on stringers.   Have him lay some of the smaller logs perpendicular before putting down the big ones. (I have a bunch of 2" black iron sprinkler pipe that I use.  Logs slide real nice on iron.)   On stringers they are up in the air and nice and easy to work with.   You can make clean sliced rounds with no rolling. (It looks like it is going to suck rolling that first log over.)   Having 3 or 4 stringers allows you to cut a lot more of the log and still have it elevated.  And if you have the space just have him lay it all out flat,  no need to pry and pull it apart yourself.


I finally purchased a cant hook about a month ago --  I should have purchased one years ago. It's a piece of cake to move those logs around.


----------



## Clarkbug (Oct 30, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> Yeah I'm not worries about a little rot at all. It looks to me like most oak and some maple but no expert. I have pry bars and they help a ton. Next time the guy comes and drops of a load I will have him drop the a bit more orderly so it's easier on me. I've only cut a couple so far to size and has been pain to roll  them, if I could have them off the ground like u said it would make life that much easier. I need to figure a better way to measure out the 16"-18" cuts takes forever to do with measuring tape and knife to notch it  any ideas



I was given a "woodchuck" a few years back and I really like it for working my pile O logs.  Its a cant hook, but also has two feet on it that will hold a log off the ground.  My pile has stringers, but for logs that are up off the ground, it really helps keep my chain out of the dirt.


----------



## teutonicking (Oct 30, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> After 20-30 calls and emails to tree service companies was able to get a grapple truck load for FREE delivered to my house. Was so excited started to cut to size have small stack working now hoping to get all cut to size before it gets to cold so it's ready for spring splitting. First time ever doing this I suggest all that can handle such a big load in there yard to try it can't beat it the owner was more than happy to drop off and has already offered more I will be taking one more load in a week and probably another come spring time. My father in law heats his house with a stove but has a small yard so he couldn't get a delivery but I'm getting enough for the both of us he has the equipment to process everything so gonna process everything at my house and bring finish product to him he lives close to me. I gave the driver a $20 for lunch or some drinks he was very happy. For anyone in Long Island New York give this guy a call he has so much he needs to get rid of hope someone can get a load like I did and heat there house. I live in Suffolk county not sure how far he goes but he's located in patchouge good luck all. (631) 291-7010 ask for Dave he's an ex navy guy very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice score!


----------



## curber (Oct 30, 2013)

wazzu said:


> Nobody gives away firewood in the west to my knowledge. Perhaps in Seattle or Portland where there is a high volume of trees being cut in the cities. Firewood is just too hard to come by here in the moderately urban areas. I have to drive about 60-70 miles one way for firewood. That is just the way it is out here I guess.



Thats funny I'm in south east idaho and have about 20 cord CSS and didnt pay a dime for it. Tree service calls about once a week with a load. mine never gets droped in my yard but I go to where there taking the tree out with some cold drinks and they help me load it. Very nice score by the way, Pat


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 30, 2013)

@mustash29 I  have protective eye wear and ear plugs never thought of chaps what kind do u recommend. Got a cart for lawn tractor as u said its a life saver. Father in law has a 20ton splitter so all set there. I like the idea of splitting on a tarp that's a quick clean up.


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 30, 2013)

I've cut a piece of scrap to 16" and just marking it with hatchet is working good thanks for the tips gonna look into a cant hook. Charles 1981 wow u go through a lot of wood I also have  another load coming later in the week that's why I said years of wood this will last me and my father in laws house a year and little. I have to be strategic when rolling em off see what's leaning on what and holding up another being very careful withy all that.


----------



## woodsman416 (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats! That's a great haul of hardwoods!

As others have said, a cant hook is a handy tool. I measure 18" with my blade and work my way down the log cutting 3/4 of the way through. Grab it in the center with the hook, roll the log over and finish the cut. Ditto on the chaps too. Very cheap insurance. Steel toed boots as well if you don't already have them.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Oct 30, 2013)

Free and delivered , sweet deal.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 30, 2013)

This was my delivery this past spring. It was not free.
But it will be ready to burn by 2016.







This is it last month.


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow that looks awesome how much did u pay to have it dropped. That looks like two truck loads. How many cords u think u got out of it. I'm about 1/4 the way done getting em cut to size gonna stack em like that and then in spring I'm gonna split em trying to get this pile done before the next truck load comes


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 30, 2013)

Way to go.....


----------



## tsquini (Oct 30, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> Wow that looks awesome how much did u pay to have it dropped. That looks like two truck loads. How many cords u think u got out of it. I'm about 1/4 the way done getting em cut to size gonna stack em like that and then in spring I'm gonna split em trying to get this pile done before the next truck load comes


It is 2 truck loads. Just about 16-18 cords. Depending on how well the truck was stacked and how straight the trees are. It is $900 per truck load. I'm not always that eager to cut up the logs. In the past I have been know to let them sit as logs for a year before cutting to size. They still have plenty of water in them.


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

You the man.


----------



## new_wood (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats!  A ton of work.....but I am jealous.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> After 20-30 calls and emails to tree service companies was able to get a grapple truck load for FREE delivered to my house. Was so excited started to cut to size have small stack working now hoping to get all cut to size before it gets to cold so it's ready for spring splitting. First time ever doing this I suggest all that can handle such a big load in there yard to try it can't beat it the owner was more than happy to drop off and has already offered more I will be taking one more load in a week and probably another come spring time. My father in law heats his house with a stove but has a small yard so he couldn't get a delivery but I'm getting enough for the both of us he has the equipment to process everything so gonna process everything at my house and bring finish product to him he lives close to me. I gave the driver a $20 for lunch or some drinks he was very happy. For anyone in Long Island New York give this guy a call he has so much he needs to get rid of hope someone can get a load like I did and heat there house. I live in Suffolk county not sure how far he goes but he's located in patchouge good luck all. (631) 291-7010 ask for Dave he's an ex navy guy very nice.  Also anyone have some tips on streamlining this process



Great score and shows that persistence does pay. Also thanking you for giving the driver a tip. I'm sure that was appreciated and he will treat you well in the future too. 

The nice part of getting logs is that you don't have to do any limbing nor stacking of brush. In addition, you don't have any hauling expense. As for the bucking, for sure if he lays a couple logs to stack the rest on will help you a lot. Whenever I've cut from a pile like that, I usually start where the cutting is the easiest even if that happens to be at the top of the stack. Once you get room so you can roll a log free to cut that way, you have it made! 

You can winch or pull some logs out if you wish but most do not find that necessary and many do not have the room. As for marking the logs for cutting, we cut to 16" length so have a 16" stick. Lay that on the log and then mark with a crayon. We use the marking crayons that Oregon puts out but you can also use chalk. White chalk can work really nice and is very cheap. This is what we use. 




There are two tools that can save you a lot of work and they are worth every penny you have to spend on them. The cant hook. Either a 3' or 4' handle. Most times a 3' will work good but if you get any big stuff you might want the 4'. The other is the log tong. We have two of them. They are amazing on saving you work and especially saving the bending. You just set the tongs on the log and drop them down then carry them off. It really does make the work easier. In addition, sometimes you can pull a long using the log tongs and it is amazing how much easier it is. Most times I'll use one in each hand so to carry two logs at a time. On the big heavy stuff, both tongs on the log and use the knee to push as you stack the logs.


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes my first time having stuff dropped off like that will def have him drop it a bit different next time. I have just been going around the pile and like u said just picking the easy guys off and cutting and stacking to the side. I've looked at some cant hooks want to get one for sure looks to make it much easier. Thanks for the help and gonna look at the log tongs now also gonna pick up some chalk or that crayon sounds much better then a hatchet. I have plenty of room so as soon as I get the smaller stuff off and the easy stuff moved and cut I will be rolling the big guys off the pile. I will post some update pics later this week hoping to get a nice chunk of it done over the weekend.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2013)

btw, I am partial to wood handles on the cant hooks. You will do fine and may even lose some weight with all that work. That is just a bonus.


----------



## paul bunion (Oct 31, 2013)

Pulp hooks are good alternative to look at also.   I know Dennis likes the tongs they work well and are probably better with the finished splits.   Hooks are real nice if you want to add a handle to a medium sized log and drag it.  They can also be used to hold/work a round on a splitter without putting your hand in the danger area.  

A pickaroon or hookaroon if we haven't discussed as of yet are really useful for righting and jockeying the larger cut rounds.  I wouldn't go and buy one just to have it but if your back starts bothering you or you get sick of pushing a round over they are worth looking at.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2013)

Paul, the log tongs work fantastic on the logs but once they are split they don't work as good nor are they needed. Perhaps if one had the smaller tongs it would work okay on the splits but I'm not sure of that.


----------



## paul bunion (Oct 31, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Paul, the log tongs work fantastic on the logs but once they are split they don't work as good nor are they needed. Perhaps if one had the smaller tongs it would work okay on the splits but I'm not sure of that.


Yes,  I have the small ones,  they are useless at handling anything of diameter that needs splitting.


----------



## PSYS (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats!   ...another successful tree service donation!!

I'm on a couple of lists now myself, but haven't had any work orders in our area needing to be filled as of yet.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2013)

I am so jealous. Around here the guys would pay me to take the stuff the disposal costs are so much and there is still so much development in heavily wooded areas. But my driveway/road and no turn around space means it will never happen. A guy a couple of miles down the road has been burning free log loads for thirty years. A mile further a landscaper has run a large scale firewood business for the same amount of time from the stuff.


----------



## Nico1986 (Nov 1, 2013)

@Backwoods Savage and Paul bunion thanks for all the info this website is great for all this and just glad to be part of the community now. Thanks again. 
@BrotherBart u don't have turn around room but how about some of the smaller trucks maybe try contacting some of the smaller tree service companies in ur area and maybe they have a smaller dump truck just an idea


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice load. I see his add on Craig's List all the time. Nice to see that he really delivers. That's the way to go if you have space for the truck to maneuver, and a stack that big.


----------



## Nico1986 (Nov 1, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Nice load. I see his add on Craig's List all the time. Nice to see that he really delivers. That's the way to go if you have space for the truck to maneuver, and a stack that big.


I dd not get from the guy on CL he posts that it is free but he wanted  250$ did not go with him my first post has the number for the guy call him if ur on longisland said he has plenty to give


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought I saw "Long Island Lumberjack" on Craig's List. I'm up in Westchester. Even if I had room for a load like that, he can't come to me.


----------



## Nico1986 (Nov 1, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I thought I saw "Long Island Lumberjack" on Craig's List. I'm up in Westchester. Even if I had room for a load like that, he can't come to me.


Oh nice I posted that I had a free spot for tree service companies to dump and got a ton of calls. Never seen him on there but there is another guy that post almost everyday say for Suffolk and Nassau but yes westchester is way to far for that guy but u should post something on CL if ur thinking about ill post u what I wrote. It got me about 4-5 solid people that will bring me a truck load if I call in a weeks time


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm good. My 1/4 acre is at max capacity with 13 cords in the backyard and more than enough free wood lined up within a few miles of home for the next few years.


----------



## Scols (Nov 2, 2013)

Someone else on here from LI said the guy who advertises free wood on CL does charge for his delivery expenses. I think it would cost me $200 or so to have him deliver to my home on the south fork. But for the amount of hardwood you get its still well worth it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 2, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> Pulp hooks are good alternative to look at also.   I know Dennis likes the tongs they work well and are probably better with the finished splits.   Hooks are real nice if you want to add a handle to a medium sized log and drag it.  They can also be used to hold/work a round on a splitter without putting your hand in the danger area.
> 
> A pickaroon or hookaroon if we haven't discussed as of yet are really useful for righting and jockeying the larger cut rounds.  I wouldn't go and buy one just to have it but if your back starts bothering you or you get sick of pushing a round over they are worth looking at.




Paul is right on with the pickaroon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They indeed are a really handy tool to have. We use ours a lot.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 2, 2013)

These free wood postings blow me away.

Up here folks that do this sort of work either burn the wood themselves, know of a family member or friend who burns, they give the wood to the home owner who burns or has a family member/friend who burns or they bring it to the nearby wood dump for free (at least where I work) where the city turns around and has someone come in to chip up the wood.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2013)

Jake, The NYC metro area is not even a little bit like where you live. Most folks in the 'burbs just want to see things go away and either don't have the time or interest in wood burning, or even stuff as simple as mowing their lawn and even clearing their snow.

I am also a firm believer in the pickeroon/hookaroon. I have two of them. One about 36" and the other is 72" and is great for unloading the wood hauler.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 2, 2013)

Flatbed . . . don't take this the wrong way, but sometimes I see your posts and your pics and I think to myself . . . other than work, this guy really should be living in a place like here. I think you would fit in quite well in the country.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Flatbed . . . don't take this the wrong way, but sometimes I see your posts and your pics and I think to myself . . . other than work, this guy really should be living in a place like here. I think you would fit in quite well in the country.



I think the same thing.   Sometime....


----------



## paul bunion (Nov 2, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> These free wood postings blow me away.
> 
> Up here folks that do this sort of work either burn the wood themselves, know of a family member or friend who burns, they give the wood to the home owner who burns or has a family member/friend who burns or they bring it to the nearby wood dump for free (at least where I work) where the city turns around and has someone come in to chip up the wood.


 
It just doesn't work that way in the burbs of CT/NY/NJ.  No such thing as a free dump site.   The guy who I get cut rounds from tells me that it costs him up to $500 to have a grapple truck come pick up logs at a job.  So he just figures if it will cost him less to pay his guys to cut them up in to human manageable pieces and haul them or pay someone to grab them with a grapple arm.  He does ok when the homeowner tells him to cut it but leave it on site.  The best he hopes for is a homeowner paying him to turn it into firewood on site. If the homeowner wants the wood gone then you are his best friend if you allow him to dump it in your yard. (And he will even fill my saws up with fresh mix when I say I'll need to trim some of them.)  

He also can't afford to process and store/sell cordwood from where he keeps his equipment.   However he wants to be able to sell his customers firewood when they ask, he certainly does not want them becoming someone elses customer.  So one of his guys processes wood at his home using the owners equipment.  They split the proceeds 33/66, owner getting 66%.  His employee heats his house with the uglies and snot, he's happy with the deal and the owner couldn't have a better deal.


----------



## mobetter (Nov 3, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> It just doesn't work that way in the burbs of CT/NY/NJ.  No such thing as a free dump site.   The guy who I get cut rounds from tells me that it costs him up to $500 to have a grapple truck come pick up logs at a job.  So he just figures if it will cost him less to pay his guys to cut them up in to human manageable pieces and haul them or pay someone to grab them with a grapple arm.  He does ok when the homeowner tells him to cut it but leave it on site.  The best he hopes for is a homeowner paying him to turn it into firewood on site. If the homeowner wants the wood gone then you are his best friend if you allow him to dump it in your yard. (And he will even fill my saws up with fresh mix when I say I'll need to trim some of them.)
> 
> He also can't afford to process and store/sell cordwood from where he keeps his equipment.   However he wants to be able to sell his customers firewood when they ask, he certainly does not want them becoming someone elses customer.  So one of his guys processes wood at his home using the owners equipment.  They split the proceeds 33/66, owner getting 66%.  His employee heats his house with the uglies and snot, he's happy with the deal and the owner couldn't have a better deal.







The EAB has hit hard around here, a friend at work picks up dump truck loads from a local tree service. The service bucks AND helps load it for him!
 He takes it home, splits it and sells it at a few campground up by the lakes. I have 11 acres of dense woodlot, the dead Ash are like telephone poles, most are branchless for 30 feet or more.

 Mine are going to be used to enclose a 'mancave' of sorts inside my un-insulated pole barn (76'x46'). That will only take a small percentage of the dead Ashes on the property. The rest I would like to use for a small cabin out in the woods. At least the cabin will have a woodstove, my Bride will not negotiate on one in the present home. I bet when the power goes out as it sometimes does she will be trekking out to the cabin to stay warm eh?


----------



## mobetter (Nov 3, 2013)

Nasty little bug eh?

It will make some stunning live edge timbers for framing though, Mother Nature has debarked all of it leaving the rovings of the larvae.

Devastating and beautiful all in one, guess the good Lord hath given me some lemons, time to make lemonade.


----------



## GS7 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> After 20-30 calls and emails to tree service companies was able to get a grapple truck load for FREE delivered to my house. Was so excited started to cut to size have small stack working now hoping to get all cut to size before it gets to cold so it's ready for spring splitting. First time ever doing this I suggest all that can handle such a big load in there yard to try it can't beat it the owner was more than happy to drop off and has already offered more I will be taking one more load in a week and probably another come spring time. My father in law heats his house with a stove but has a small yard so he couldn't get a delivery but I'm getting enough for the both of us he has the equipment to process everything so gonna process everything at my house and bring finish product to him he lives close to me. I gave the driver a $20 for lunch or some drinks he was very happy. For anyone in Long Island New York give this guy a call he has so much he needs to get rid of hope someone can get a load like I did and heat there house. I live in Suffolk county not sure how far he goes but he's located in patchouge good luck all. (631) 291-7010 ask for Dave he's an ex navy guy very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spending one day cutting rounds to size, and then another day splitting the rounds already cut, clears the log pile out pretty quickly for me. Sometimes I stack round piles to save room or maybe I just like the look, or both lol


----------



## Nico1986 (Nov 3, 2013)

Scols said:


> Someone else on here from LI said the guy who advertises free wood on CL does charge for his delivery expenses. I think it would cost me $200 or so to have him deliver to my home on the south fork. But for the amount of hardwood you get its still well worth it.


Scols I'm not sure how far this guy will travel but he drops for free check my first post in this thread his number is there give him a call worth a shot


----------



## NickDL (Nov 4, 2013)

Great score, congratulations. Good job tipping the driver!


----------



## HDRock (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice haul there man 
A lot of good BTUs, and some if the work is already done


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 4, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> Click to expand... Scols I'm not sure how far this guy will travel but he drops for free check my first post in this thread his number is there give him a call worth a shot


 Think he'd be up for a road trip or ten?


----------



## Nico1986 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just had the guy drop another load off today will take pics and post em tomorrow gonna break out chainsaw and cut some down to size too. Lots of work ahead of me but free wood delivered can't be beat.


----------



## Nico1986 (Nov 5, 2013)

This is what I have done so far and the other load that he dropped off he had another load but I had to say no for now gotta get this pile under control first lots of work.


----------



## Clarkbug (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice Score!

But you might not wanna stack the rounds there, if thats where you want your splits....


----------



## Nico1986 (Nov 7, 2013)

i just happened to stack my splits for this year there as its very sunny over there but i want to put my stacks on the other side of my yard it gets sun but its windy over there and we dont use the space overthere so iit will be perfect over there out of the way and planty of space for 20+ cords cant wait to start splitting in the spring


----------



## HDRock (Nov 8, 2013)

Nico1986 said:


> cant wait to start splitting in the spring


 Hay, if you have the time, no need to wait


----------



## shoot-straight (Nov 8, 2013)

good score for sure. here's my tip. give the driver a HECK of alot more than 20$.... i would give him a bit more and perhaps drop by their shop with doughnuts and coffee, or something like that. remember, you want to make it worth thier while to bring it to you, AND bring you quality wood. 

i met some tree guys. i told them i would take them offshore fishing for a day if they brought me a load of wood. they brought me a load of ash, sassafras and maple. not bad, but not great... we went offshore, and had a banner trip. a cord of locust and 2 cords of oak were delivered 2 days later....


----------



## Soundchasm (Nov 8, 2013)

shoot-straight said:


> good score for sure. here's my tip. give the driver a HECK of alot more than 20$.... i would give him a bit more and perhaps drop by their shop with doughnuts and coffee, or something like that. remember, you want to make it worth thier while to bring it to you, AND bring you quality wood.
> 
> i met some tree guys. i told them i would take them offshore fishing for a day if they brought me a load of wood. they brought me a load of ash, sassafras and maple. not bad, but not great... we went offshore, and had a banner trip. a cord of locust and 2 cords of oak were delivered 2 days later....



I'm going to tell all my delivery guys to look you up.


----------



## Nico1986 (Nov 11, 2013)

I talk directly to the owner of the company he says that it would cost him $700-$900 to dump it at landfill or mulch place it's well worth it for him to drop by me even if it cost $100 in gas still save 6-800 the $20 is just for the driver to get some lunch or a drink after work. This guy is more then happy to drop I had to tell him no more for now till spring or summer time. I wish I had a tree service place just to drop by u and go fishing sounds like a great day. But by the time u pay for gas for ur boat and I'm sure food and drinks u just payed for ur wood and still have to c/s/s it so to me just sounds like u bought friends. U can't forget that ur doing them a favor just as much as they r for u. U get scratched they get scratched


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 12, 2013)

Nico1986, I'm glad this is working out for you. Stock up with as much as you have room for, stay friendly with the company, you should have a steady source of heat for a long time. Oh yeah, .......I'm so envious I can hardly stand it!      Well done!!


----------

